# VIDEO of Container Ship in Heavy Storm



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

On the video below you will see a container carrier in heavy storm published on October 18, 2013. All the crew are wearing lifejackets and the ship is messed up. The container vessel is severely pitching and rolling in the heavy storm as a voice on the radio is warning its crew to be careful. ( In fact at the very end you can here a voice calling "May Day, May Day "! ) I pray the weather moderated and they got to port safely.

Furthermore, the situation seems to be really serious because all the crew members are already with lifejackets. 

Click on the link below to view
http://www.vesselfinder.com/news/17...oback=.gde_44626_member_5832449086430679040#!






http://www.vesselfinder.com/news/17...oback=.gde_44626_member_5832449086430679040#!


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Don't look all that bad. Plus the fact the coast station ( can't make out which
one) is simply relaying a mayday msg.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

John Cassels said:


> Don't look all that bad. Plus the fact the coast station ( can't make out which
> one) is simply relaying a mayday msg.


There seems to be a lot of paper involved in running a container ship these days, judging by the amount sliding about the deck.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

No sign of undue concern in the wheelhouse, apart from the lifejackets. Ive been through a lot worse, on much smaller ships than this, as I expect most of us have.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

howardws said:


> There seems to be a lot of paper involved in running a container ship these days, judging by the amount sliding about the deck.


Looks more like a gash bag burst.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.today.03:24.re:video container ship in heavy storm.must have been very heavy to flood bridge.she made port ok.thanks for posting,regards ben27


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Did not seem that bad...however, was she making any headway? Just thinking she would probably have been more comfortable coming to starboard and heaving too....


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Did not seem that bad...however, was she making any headway? Just thinking she would probably have been more comfortable coming to starboard and heaving too....


Dont think it would have been wise coming more to starboard
Looks like he was hove too as best he could and was afraid more
of pitching/pounding/panting than a few heany rolls.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Mad Landsman said:


> Looks more like a gash bag burst.


Quite, but a gash bag full of paper!


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Surely what action taken in such conditions depends largely on the type of vessel and whilst some says it is "not too bad" when on a tanker it might be more of "heave too" on most large containerships where damage to containers can increase the severity of the situation!


----------



## Ian Brown (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope they remembered to fill in their ' Heavy weather ' checklist and made a corresponding entry in the deck log otherwise they will have an observation(s) at the next audit and flack from the office. Sadly that is how it has gone now.
My instincts say bring her head round a little more to stbd.
And while we're at criticising from an armchair...get somebody to pick all that crap up thats sliding about.


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree-perhaps it is the old fashioned mariner instinct in us armchair navigators, but loads of time at sea and examinations taught us that prudence always pays off and get the bow into the swell and adjust speed if necessary, would probably reduce the sea effect.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I am going to sound like a complete idiot, but what is inside ships nowadays? I all the cargo in the containers on the deck.


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Correct in one way. Yes cargo is packed in containers with the theory that the cargo is packed in the container by the shipper and is unpacked at destination by buyer/importer. However the containers are not just on deck. They stow them below deck too, so you could have 5 below deck and 5 on deck- i.e 10 in all. Generally there is no "loose" cargo what so ever on a containership.
Regards Geoff (ex farmer and seafarer)


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

Seems to me that the biggest threat to health and safety is all that paper sliding around --- step on that lot during a roll and it base over apex time. Surely an on watch seaman should have been detailed to pick it up -- no matter what the source.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Geoff Gower said:


> Correct in one way. Yes cargo is packed in containers with the theory that the cargo is packed in the container by the shipper and is unpacked at destination by buyer/importer. However the containers are not just on deck. They stow them below deck too, so you could have 5 below deck and 5 on deck- i.e 10 in all. Generally there is no "loose" cargo what so ever on a containership.
> Regards Geoff (ex farmer and seafarer)


Except all the loose cargoes in containers.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Below the life-jacket the watch keeper appears to be wearing a T-shirt and shorts, so they must be somewhere warm..


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Listen to the female voice on the VHF - far eastern accent.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Frank P said:


> Below the life-jacket the watch keeper appears to be wearing a T-shirt and shorts, so they must be somewhere warm..


My guess is the Pacific. The date of the clip coincides with Typhoon Francisco which developed around that date about 250 miles North of Guam.
Pat


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Just watched the video. As stated there is no real concern shown on the bridge and she seems to be riding reasonably comfortably however I agree heartily with all others : do something about the junk floating round the bridge and make an effort to get it dried out. There doesn't seem to be any more water ingress.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Geoff Gower said:


> Correct in one way. Yes cargo is packed in containers with the theory that the cargo is packed in the container by the shipper and is unpacked at destination by buyer/importer. However the containers are not just on deck. They stow them below deck too, so you could have 5 below deck and 5 on deck- i.e 10 in all. Generally there is no "loose" cargo what so ever on a containership.
> Regards Geoff (ex farmer and seafarer)


That was pretty well what I figured, thank you. Some types of illicit movement of goods must be so easy.


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Farmer John said:


> That was pretty well what I figured, thank you. Some types of illicit movement of goods must be so easy.


Every container is sealed with an official customs seal and the packer must sign a declaration as to what he has put into the container.This info is imperative to compile the "ship's manifest" which is sent electronically to the port of unloading plus of course Suez/Panama canal authorities. In these modern times most cargoes go at one rate per 20 ft container so contents do not matter so much. Loose, small amounts of cargo are loaded in a regional "container freight station" and the sealing and manifest listing done by them. Customs at destination perform spot checks and have a knack of knowing illicit goods and/or shippers/consignees so whilst miss-declaration does happen, it is kept at a small percentage. Cheers.. Geoff


----------

